# Older child "star", says his young girlfriend can't keep up



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I occasionally come across an article during coffee time that makes me chuckle. I read this article about this child "star" who did nothing but commercials in the 1970s and his 26 year old girlfriend. They are an odd couple for sure. After reading it at first I felt bad for the guy. Based on the headline I assumed they were going at it like rabbits. Nope. He says he gets sex twice a week, but would like to have it three times a week. Apparently they live together now. My first thoughts were....this guy is getting played, just so she can get some attention. But then I thought...does it matter? He looks awfully happy in the pics. Perhaps I am looking at these types of "relationships" all wrong. Who knows maybe they really are in love. I guess what I am trying to ask is, do you think men in relationships like this are happy? It seems kind of empty to me...but so many with money or some sort of notoriety choose to live this way it makes me wonder.

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/former-child-star-mason-reese-54-adult-model-girlfriend-26-sarah-russi-sugar-daddy


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

There’s no such thing as bad publicity. 
That’s all I have to say about this.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> There’s no such thing as bad publicity.
> That’s all I have to say about this.


LoL, I must not have been awake yet to think it was real. You are right. I think its all pretend. He goes home alone, and her actual boyfriend is okay with it because it could help her "career".


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

She probably can't keep up because she is too busy barfing. He was a homely kid and he didn't age well. Not to be judgmental or anything


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

"Are guys like this happy?"

Uh, yeah! Transactional relationships are often happy as long as the transactions are acceptable to both parties. Money for sex, sex for money ... Really no need to work on things you don't like about each other.


----------



## dpoohclock (Apr 30, 2019)

yeah.. this strongly appears to be a transactional type of deal. Who knows though, maybe its genuine. Good thing is it doesn't matter to me in any way. To each their own.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Well, I was just thinking I was getting hungry for dinner. This took care of that. Blech.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

There's actually a female out there whose *willing* to touch this guy? How much money can he possibly have?

He's hideous. Absolutely hideous.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> "Are guys like this happy?"
> 
> Uh, yeah! Transactional relationships are often happy as long as the transactions are acceptable to both parties. Money for sex, sex for money ... Really no need to work on things you don't like about each other.


The thing that struck me as odd is that he is saying she can't keep up because he wants sex three times a week, and she only wants it twice...This is a new relationship. I doubt I am the only one that wouldn't mind it two to three times a day in a new relationship. Usually you can't keep your hands off each other. I hope it is just for publicity, because she can't possibly be into him.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Is this a lesbian couple? I can’t understand what’s going on with one of them. Something doesn’t look quite right.
I think it’s difficult to have frequent sex if you have to rub yourself all night long as an adult model entertainer (which seems to be her job).
I read that the clit can just disappear or dissolve itself from too much frequent rubbing (also reported by Fox News: the most trustworthy source of information).



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I have had a problem with "child stars". I sincerely believe that the entire milieu of the entertainment industry profoundly effects their personality. When I first became an accountant, I worked at a firm whose specialty was entertainment. We were production accountants for several productions including a long running syndicated comedy variety show. I met a few children whose lives were turned over, becoming breadwinners for their families. There was pressure on them, not overt, at least not what I witnessed, but all the same. Mom and Dad quickly get used to the money, and there are protections for the kid, but not as many as there should be. We have seen these kids grow up and have extreme difficulties, inability to cope in the adult world. Anyone remember Dana Plato? Gary Coleman? How about all of the Culkins. Sure, there are your Drew Barrymores or Jodie Fosters who survive, but I contend that they have paid an extremely high price for their fame.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> There's actually a female out there whose *willing* to touch this guy? How much money can he possibly have?
> 
> He's hideous. Absolutely hideous.


He's worth about $1Million. So he's not super rich.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Look at that guy!

Did Buddy Hackett come back as a tranny?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Well...since I started the thread and I am judging Mr. Reese.....I do have an opinion on his girlfriend as well. She is in her 20s...but honestly I don't find her all that attractive. Maybe its just me? With that said she is still out of his universe....


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> He's worth about $1Million. So he's not super rich.


Yeah....if that's the case, it would be a hard pass from me. Jesus, it looks like his face melted in the sun or something. :rofl:


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

ReformedHubby said:


> Well...since I started the thread and I am judging Mr. Reese.....I do have an opinion on his girlfriend as well. She is in her 20s...but honestly I don't find her all that attractive. Maybe its just me? With that said she is still out of his universe....


She's on the higher end of "alright looking" on the old Patrice O'Neal 30 point scale. Like a 17 or 18.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> She's on the higher end of "alright looking" on the old Patrice O'Neal 30 point scale. Like a 17 or 18.


LoL, sounds about right. Patrice O'Neal was one of the best comics ever....literally every comedians favorite comedian RIP.


----------

